# Abandoned Horse Llanelli Please Help or Advise



## debtherat

Can anyone help or advise: there has been an abandoned horse on the marshland of off the cost path near wetlands in llanelli. It has been there for 3 weeks it appeared between xmas and new year.It was skittish and stunned at first but now it seems a bit calmer, it has no access to food or fresh water and has lost weight, and has also not moved from the same spot. I have contacted the local council but they cant help as it is not on there land i have also contacted the RSPCA to no avail... 

I dont like to see an animal suffer so have started to throw carrots apples etc over the marsh wall but cant get down/over to give it fresh water.

Please if there is any one out there who can advise me or help this poor horse please contact me 

Another thing i am concerned about is that the tide can come up very high sometimes rite up to the wall when this happens i fear the horse will drown


----------



## rose

I would ring Sylvia at Many Tears tomorrow (Llanelli Im sure) I think she would advise you who to contact. Poor horse


----------



## debtherat

Thankyou will do that after work tomorow, i would not of thourght to of contact many tears


----------



## rose

They only take calls between 10 and 3pm, so why not email tonight?


----------



## debtherat

will do thankyou


----------



## mollymo

Have a look at this website of what to do with an abandoned horse it may be of help.
www.redwings.org.co.uk


----------



## debtherat

will do thankyou for replying


----------



## sillygilly

Poor thing RSPCA are a waste of space, try the horse and pony protection league, good on you for caring.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Try and get a head collar on him/her do you can lead it out of danger! You could as a local farmer for help. Call the south Wales animal rescue as they take horses. Also try Carmarthenshire county council animal pound. Also ask Trallwm Farm (08712300873 - 7am-9pm). There was a load of coloureds abandoned this time last year in Llanelli! It could be owned by a traveller.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Also who owns the land that the horse is on? There are a lot of travellers down that way and they may own it. You can do a land registry search for £4 which will give you the details of the land owners and you could ask them as they may know something about the horse!

Let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## tonette

How did it go with the horse? any one know? Hope it is okay 

Basic Horse Care


----------



## debtherat

PHP:







tonette said:


> How did it go with the horse? any one know? Hope it is okay
> 
> Basic Horse Care[/QUOTE
> A lady from BHS has been workiing to get all the horses left on the marsh some help. All have kept themselves safe from the tide. Hopefully some action will be taken today. Will post when I know more.


----------



## ClareJane

i found two abondoned colts going into my local town once police said aint their problem fair enough they aint horsey. so called rspca who said aint our problem as it out of hours... it was 8pm seeing as they say they have a 24hour service :/ lol

i found redwings extreemly helpful give them a call and they can tell you the next steps on what should be done... something of if the animal isnt claimed after a number of days you have ownership. i cant remember


----------



## debtherat

is it true that horses can manage on salt water? none of them have access to fresh water unless from rainy puddles and at the moment tides have been up so any water will have salt in it


----------



## debtherat

For anyone who has shown an interest in this thread here is an update.....
4 horses in total 'appeared' on the marsh- one filly on her own on land which is owned by council/WWT and 3 at the old butts firing range- a very young foal, a yearling and a tethered mare.The council, police and RSPCA believe they know who owns all the horses and he has been asked to move them ( but hasn't).Someone untethered the mare and all 3 moved off... they have found their way onto the Delta Lakes site where they are wandering about. Because the filly is not roaming/ straying causing damage she is not deemed a problem for the council to seize, and because she is not starving to death The RSPCA wont do anything...until maybe she is at risk again from the next high tide later this month.


----------



## sarelis

Oh FFS, why won't anyone do anything until the poor things are injured, suffering or half dead? The owner obviously couldn't give a damn about them. Shouldn't have horses  Have you tried World Horse Welfare? Sometimes they are a little more pro-active.


----------



## debtherat

sarelis said:


> Oh FFS, why won't anyone do anything until the poor things are injured, suffering or half dead? The owner obviously couldn't give a damn about them. Shouldn't have horses  Have you tried World Horse Welfare? Sometimes they are a little more pro-active.


I know it is absolutely infuriating....as you say the owner doesn't give a s**t and everyone else passes the buck... they can't do anything because the horse isn't endangering anyone or isn't starved or neglected enough. A volunteer from the BHS has been trying to get something done and she has contacts with WHW so something may get done, but am not especially hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Paganman

debtherat said:


> i have also contacted the RSPCA to no avail...


Boycott that shower of money grabbing shyt


----------



## debtherat

Paganman said:


> Boycott that shower of money grabbing shyt


don't worry i have!


----------



## tonette

It makes me so ANGRY!!! I will give you all an example there is a woman in Lincolsnhire who is on remand at the min and due back at court this month. Quite a few horses suffered in her care and a lot more were neglected and abused. I reported this woman 3 years ago ( she had about 20 horses in a field and half of them where very underweight no water of hay)and the ILPH was going in then she upped sticks, she had been reported before that and they was going in but she had upped sticks again. Apparently she had been reported lots of times then it takes horses to die! I wish the laws would change to give our horse charities more power so that when a horse is like the ones mentioned above they can take them  She has pleaded guilty so from what I can gather a lot of the charges will be dropped Woman click on this link for the paper report

Basic Horse Care


----------



## debtherat




----------



## debtherat

picks taken at 830 this morning when tide was coming up lucky it was not a high one today


----------



## noushka05

omg just read all this thread and i cant believe that the poor horse is still there...im gobsmacked, the RSPCA dont deserve a penny in donations once again they prove themselves flamin useless

it must be so upsetting and frustrating for you, you seem like the only one who cares xx

.


----------



## debtherat

Its very upsetting. The horse is clearly distressed as the sea comes in close. Luckily this month the wind has not driven it up so high as last month. I have tried always to get this girl some help and everyone's hands seem tied as there is an alleged '''owner'' and the horse is not roaming/ straying causing problems.


----------



## noushka05

debtherat said:


> Its very upsetting. The horse is clearly distressed as the sea comes in close. Luckily this month the wind has not driven it up so high as last month. I have tried always to get this girl some help and everyone's hands seem tied as there is an alleged '''owner'' and the horse is not roaming/ straying causing problems.


 just seeing her picture and hearing about her situation is upsetting enough but to actually see her like that 1st hand must be 100 times worse, i really feel for you

its disgraceful, they should be helping her now before something tragic happens to her!

have you thought of contacting the local press?, they might shame somebody into doing something.

.


----------



## sashski

Break the fence down?

Surely if you can get this close to the horse you can take a bucket and some fresh water for it?


----------



## AngelEyes92

Is this on the road where the dog's home used to be? 

I'd be happy to get there and give it some water and something to eat...


----------



## sashski

I bought 2 of these 10 Litre Roll up Camping Water Container with Tap Water Containers Water Campin... and filed them with water to take to the horses across my field, took a plastic bucket and filled it and tied it to the fence so the horses couldnt move it, and just took 20 litres of clean fresh water with me every time I went.


----------



## noushka05

debtherat said:


> Yes am going to the local press. Hence all the pictures. It's not so easy to ignore when you can actually see where the ''owner'' has dumped her. And last month the wind drove the tide up much higher...she had literally a meter of ground alongside the hedge which you can see in the background on which to move.


how awful, i really am shocked about this lovely horses plight...well done you for trying to do everything possible to help her, very best of luck with the press xx


----------



## debtherat

sashski said:


> I bought 2 of these 10 Litre Roll up Camping Water Container with Tap Water Containers Water Campin... and filed them with water to take to the horses across my field, took a plastic bucket and filled it and tied it to the fence so the horses couldnt move it, and just took 20 litres of clean fresh water with me every time I went.


Thanks for that idea. just found something on Amazon a bit cheaper


----------



## Guest

words fail me reading all this  any more news on these lovely horses?


----------



## tonette

Have you tried the horse world welfare? here is the link 
World Horse Welfare: Call us for horse advice
their advice line number is 01953 497238.
Unbelievable that no horse charity or the police can do anything when these horses are at risk 

Basic Horse Care


----------



## Dawny.

more info please whats happened???


----------



## debtherat

Ok this is what happened.. after the intervention of someone from a local animal sanctuary the owner was persuaded to move the horse off the marsh... only to dump her on a small patch of land close by adjacent to a main road. Whilst the area looked secure to the roadside the rear which backed onto a footpath wasn't and the filly escaped. I came home to discover her on the main road, promptly phoned the police and council, and led her back onto the path. Waited for police to come and they didn't. Council couldn't do any thing as it was a friday afternoon. If the horse is on the road its the police's problem, if it's on council land then it's the council...but really they don't want to know unless the horse is being a nuisance. In the end I pulled a massive piece of fencing across the footpath to prevent her getting out on the road again and she took herself off for a romp over the local golf course. After that I don't know I am sorry.
It is a persistent problem in the area. There are currently 7 horses tethered and one foal loose at one spot in town , probably all belonging to the same irresponsible owner who breeds them indiscriminately regardless of the fact that the market is glutted and nobody wants or can afford to buy them. he has nowhere to keep them and no money to feed them so he fly grazes them. Some of these horses cannot get to fresh drinking water...bear with me and I'll post some pics...it's shameful, but the owner seems to be operating within an inch of the law and nobody can do anything about it.:frown2:


----------



## AngelEyes92

Where are the 7 horses and foal, in Llanelli town?


----------



## noushka05

omg how awful,ive been hoping to hear good news about the poor horse, what a disgrace that someone can get away with treating animals so appalingly...it makes my blood boil


----------



## debtherat




----------



## debtherat




----------



## debtherat

AngelEyes92 said:


> Where are the 7 horses and foal, in Llanelli town?


Delta Lakes in south Llanelli


----------



## debtherat

The photos above show some of the tethers being used...not all are like this. And the horse on the gravel...well that is shameful...it does have some grass it can graze on, you can see where it has to drink..somebody has made that little pool for it, and it has no shelter. No hedge, bush, nothing. And apparently all these horses have been reported to the RSPCA.


----------



## AngelEyes92

Sorry to sound thick, but that's not the car park bit by Sandy water park? Opposite the college? 

x


----------



## debtherat

AngelEyes92 said:


> Sorry to sound thick, but that's not the car park bit by Sandy water park? Opposite the college?
> 
> x


No Delta Lakes. Opposite Nicklaus Village on Machynys. Where the new housing development has gone up.


----------



## VANAH HORSES

Bit of a late reply to this thread but im appealing for anyone with any local knowledge or who is in this areas often ,to please contact VANAH on facebook to update us. We are aware of most of the owners and are liaising with the RSPCA etc on the movements and welfare of horses throughout the South Wales area.
We are aware a lot of these horses are moved from hot-spots such as Bridgend, Cardiff etc and they are totally unaware of the terrain the local horses have developed over the years and are then finding themselves in such dreadful situations and more are dying.

if you can provide us with as much info as possible, location, dates and times, anyone seen around the horses, descriptions of the horses etc. If you also have any photo's or videos then these can all be collated and added to the evidence we are gathering about the horses situation as a whole.

we will accept information with complete confidence via our emails:
[email protected]

Facebook: Voices Against Neglect & Abuse of all Horses (VANAH) | Facebook

many thanks


----------

